# Hunting in the Sierras in the fall?



## Lisa Keating (May 26, 2019)

Hello, I am a new morel hunter and had a fairly decent spring hunt this year in the Sierras Are there ever morels in the Sierras in the fall? What about the area around Nevada city? Thank you in advance for your input, Lisa


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

Lisa Keating said:


> Hello, I am a new morel hunter and had a fairly decent spring hunt this year in the Sierras Are there ever morels in the Sierras in the fall? What about the area around Nevada city? Thank you in advance for your input, Lisa


Hey Lisa, this is a very late reply but to my knowledge no one finds Morels out here after the last part of May to mid-June due to the hella hot temperatures and lack of rain at that point.


----------



## parshooter (Apr 3, 2016)

Agreed. I haven't head of any that late.


----------



## parshooter (Apr 3, 2016)

Lisa Keating said:


> Hello, I am a new morel hunter and had a fairly decent spring hunt this year in the Sierras Are there ever morels in the Sierras in the fall? What about the area around Nevada city? Thank you in advance for your input, Lisa


Hi Lisa-now's the time and season to find them. Nevada City area is a good place to look. As summer gets closer, try going to higher elevations.


----------

